# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Evolving AI Lab, University of Wyoming, Laramie, Wyoming, USA

## Airicist

evolvingai.org

youtube.com/evolvingailab

facebook.com/EvolvingAI

twitter.com/EvolvingAI

Director - Jeff Clune

Projects:

Evolving neural networks that are both modular and regular

----------


## Airicist

Encouraging Creative Thinking in Robots

 Published on May 16, 2014




> A video summary of the paper: Jingyu Li, Jed Storie, Jeff Clune (2014) "Encouraging Creative Thinking in Robots Improves Their Ability to Solve Challenging Problems," Proceedings of the Genetic and Evolutionary Computation Conference.

----------


## Airicist

Talk summarizing Encouraging Creative Thinking in Robots... 

 Published on Aug 30, 2014




> Talk summarizing the paper Encouraging Creative Thinking in Robots Improves Their Ability to Solve Challenging Problems. Talk given by Jingyu Li at the 2014 GECCO Conference in Vancouver, British Columbia.

----------


## Airicist

Deep Neural Networks are Easily Fooled 

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> A video summary of the paper: Nguyen, Jason, and Clune (2014) Deep Neural Networks are Easily Fooled.

----------

